# Anon WM1 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ Anon WM1 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1).

❄ Brand:* Anon,
*❄ Model:* WM1 MFI®,
*❄ YOM*: 2020,
*❄ Gender:* Women's,
*❄ Colour:* _"Ruby",_
*❄ Lens: *SONAR by Ziess Red 14% VLT / Sonar Infrared 57% VLT,
*❄ Lens Type:* Spherical,
*❄ Price:* $Au349.99 ($US229.95) RRP,
*❄ Outerwear:* Giro Stellar Helmet (Small), Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Jacket, [ak] Kimmy bibs, POW Gore insulated leather mitts,
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black, Smatree S2C carbon pole, Samsung S8.


After being pleased with the superb performance of my Anon M4 snowboard goggles which I've put through their paces over he last few years, I decided to grab a set of Anon WM1 with MFI® face mask for my wife as an update from her previous Smith OTG Prophecy goggles.









Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


I get cold pretty easily. For example I bought OR Alti Mitts on sale after a frigid day at Beaver Creek in January. Temp was about 9F, 15mph winds, snowing. My hands were frozen in the Arc'teryx Fission mitts I'd bought for the season, with knit poly liners. The OR mitts are ridiculous and I...




www.snowboardingforum.com





The WM1 MFI® is the top tier model for women's goggles from Anon and sit at a pretty lofty $Au349.99 RRP in Australia. This is up there as one of the most expensive snowboard goggles on the market. Fortunately, I was able to grab this set on the EOS sales for 40% off which was a pretty solid deal.

I've also additionally grabbed the Anon MFI® Hooded Balaclava and Anon Tech Balaclava which are compatible with the Anon WM1 goggles and have attached my comprehensive review below.









Anon MFI® Tech Balaclava Review.


❄ Anon MFI® Tech Balaclava Review. ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: MFI® Tech Balaclava, ❄ YOM: 2021, ❄ Size: Mens, ❄ Colour: "True Black", ❄ Material: Polartec® Power Grid™ fleece ❄ Compatibility: M3, M2, Relapse and Relapse Junior. M4 and Sync goggle require (gray) XL carrier for optimal fit. ❄...




www.snowboardingforum.com















So what do you get with the 2020 WM1. The Anon WM1 uses the same Magna-Tech® Quick Lens Change Technology that is incorporated on the M4. The WM1 only comes with the option of spherical lens technology which is meant to mimic the curvature of the human eye for superior optics. Aesthetically this gives the Anon WM1 snowboard goggle a pretty oval looking front and side profile. With this _"Ruby"_ colour model we received the Sonar mirror Red bright light lens with a 14% VLT and the Sonar infrared low light lens with a 57% VLT. You also get a dual compartment microfiber Lycra carry bag and a light weight MFI® face mask.

Now you can see the difference between the spherical Lens of the Anon WM1 (left) to the cylindrical Lens of the M4 (right). There is a clear size difference between the two with the WM1 being far more suited to smaller faced female riders.











The Anon WM1 is OTG compatible and easily fits in a set of optic inserts. The optometrist had to put a fairly substantial bend in the insert to enable it to fit nicely on the nose bridge as the WM1 is pretty curvy in frame shape. My wife tells me that she loves the WM1 and their comfortable ability to be fit optical inserts without any comfort or sight issues.











Below is the low light Lens of the Anon WM1 in comparison with the Toric lens of the M4.












Over the past few seasons the WM1 came with hard shell spare lens case just like the M4 and a hard shelled goggle case. Unfortunately the current '20 YOM models does not get any of these. This is a pretty big cost cutting negative as the M4 spare hard shelled lens case is brilliant for protecting the spare lens. I sent Burton Australia an email and they sent me out a hard shelled WM1 goggle case that were in the previous seasons model for no charge. This shows just how absolutely superb the customer Service is from Burton/Anon.












The WM1 fits nicely into the hard shelled case which would give the goggles superb protection. There is room for the spare lens which is kept in it's foam sleeve in the top of the case. I see you can buy the WM1 hard shelled Lens case similar to the M4 overseas but none are available in Australia.












Another negative I've read about online and I can confirm is that the WM1 does not hold the lens in the frame as snug as the M4 when putting it up/down over the brim of your helmet. The M4 frame is pretty robust with it's multi layered construction and does not have a great deal of flex enabling the magnetic lens to lock in pretty solid. The WM1 frame on the other hand is a fair bit softer being a single layer construction. Physical flexing of the goggle can cause one of the lower edges to separate out from the magnets of the frame housing. The frame still does not detach but Anon could do a lot better here.












The rear Outlast® strap has silicon strips (top and bottom) embedded into the webbing which enables the WM1 strap to set firmly on your helmet or head and not float around causing the goggle to fall off. The strap is easily adjustable to suit the varying circumference diameters needed wrap around your helmet or head.












The anon WM1 also uses the same fleece backed triple layered foam between the goggle frame and riders face to enable a superb comfortable fit.












The dual lens construction is pretty high quality and is feels solid under flex. The release tab for the lens sits over the top of the lower frame perimeter and allows for easy release of the lens.











So the Anon WM1 looks a pretty solid Snowboard goggle but to be honest, it's not in the same level of construction excellence seen in the chassis of the M4. The frame size for the M4 would be overly too large for a lot of women and here is where the Anon WM1 fits in perfectly. Really not sure why Anon dropped the dual hard shelled cases that came out over prior seasons as this is a big negative for such a high priced item. Having Anons MFI® face mask is a big selling point for their goggles and I've found they are truly superb for cold weather, sun and CV19 protection.


*Perfected Clarity.** ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Yet again, another nice review - I don't feel that your lack of "on snow" content, detracts from the review at all - walkarounds are also a great format for reviews (Think Youtuber Doug Demuro, and his half hour videos getting big hits, where he just walks around the car and shows you every single nook, cranny, and feature). 

With the top-notch photos to compliment, this is yet another good piece - kudos, Craig!

Can I ask your reason(s) for going Anon over someone else like e.g. Oakley, Dragon etc? Is it brand loyalty (nothing wrong with that, as Burton is fcking awesome) / more OTG friendly / integrated face mask is a BIG plus / etc?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ Anon WM1 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 2).


❄ Brand:* Anon,
*❄ Model:* WM1 MFI®,
*❄ YOM*: 2020,
*❄ Gender:* Women's,
*❄ Colour:* _"Ruby",_
*❄ Lens: *SONAR by Ziess Red 14% VLT / Sonar Infrared 57% VLT,
*❄ Lens Type:* Spherical,
*❄ Price:* $Au349.99 ($US229.95) RRP,
*❄ Rider:* 165cm/50kg/52cm head circumference,
*❄ Outerwear:* Giro Stellar Helmet (Small), Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Jacket / Rubix Insulated Jacket, [ak] Kimmy bibs, POW Gore insulated leather mitts,
*❄ Camera: *GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole, Samsung S8. 













Here are some further views of the Anon WM1 MFI® on the rider.










The Anon WM1 integrates pretty well into a Giro Stellar MIPS Helmet (Small). The MFI® face mask also sits nicely and offers total face and neck protection from the elements.










You can see the upper frame foam of the WM1 sits perfectly under the Giro Stellar Mips® Snowboard helmets front vent system which will allow air to channel through the goggle to prevent fogging.










The WM1 Outlast® strap is fully extended to wrap around the circumference of the Stellar Helmet. The retention fit is great and super comfortable for the rider.










You can see the spherical shape of the WM1 lens which aesthetically looks pretty sweet from the side profile.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Pardon the noob question, as lots of Aussie sites make it hard to tell, when shopping for goggles... So you routinely get 2x lenses with Anon? 

If so, I might have to take the plunge on a pair (have been looking at Oakley Prizms on sale).


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

buller_scott said:


> Pardon the noob question, as lots of Aussie sites make it hard to tell, when shopping for goggles... So you routinely get 2x lenses with Anon?
> 
> If so, I might have to take the plunge on a pair (have been looking at Oakley Prizms on sale).



You have to sus' it out as some WM1/M4 only come with dual Lens and no face mask. The price is a good guide here as they are about $50 cheaper. You can get full M4 (2x lens/mask) on Ebay from Trigger Bros, Twelve Boardstore when Ebay have their extra 20% off every now and then for around the low $200. The lower range models only come with single lens with the ability to buy extra lens as an accessory.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> You have to sus' it out as some WM1/M4 only come with dual Lens and no face mask. The price is a good guide here as they are about $50 cheaper. You can get full M4 (2x lens/mask) on Ebay from Trigger Bros, Twelve Boardstore when Ebay have their extra 20% off every now and then for around the low $200. The lower range models only come with single lens with the ability to buy extra lens as an accessory.


Dammit man, thank you! Geez you're across the good deals (way more than I am haha!). Gotta up my discount spotting game!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

buller_scott said:


> Dammit man, thank you! Geez you're across the good deals (way more than I am haha!). Gotta up my discount spotting game!


Just keep watching ebay they have varying sales on every now and then in addition to the stores already discount price. You buy from the Snowboard store but it is run through ebay to them. With M4 you just have to sus' out the variety of lens's in the model as they vary a little for VLT. I got Sonar Silver which I like as it's like a mirror at 6% VLT ie bright light Aussie conditions.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

buller_scott said:


> Yet again, another nice review - I don't feel that your lack of "on snow" content, detracts from the review at all - walkarounds are also a great format for reviews (Think Youtuber Doug Demuro, and his half hour videos getting big hits, where he just walks around the car and shows you every single nook, cranny, and feature).
> 
> With the top-notch photos to compliment, this is yet another good piece - kudos, Craig!
> 
> Can I ask your reason(s) for going Anon over someone else like e.g. Oakley, Dragon etc? Is it brand loyalty (nothing wrong with that, as Burton is fcking awesome) / more OTG friendly / integrated face mask is a BIG plus / etc?


I've had heaps of Oakley, Quiksilver Travis Rice and Smith goggles in the past and all were really good but the MFI face mask is a real winner for me. We need OTG capability, dual lens (Low/bright light) as well and Anon deliver here.
My son bought some M4 a few years ago and I was able to get a hands on look at them and consequently really liked them.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, how can I order?


----------

